# 2009 NC hunting season changes?



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone get a chance to go to the meetings? I didnt get a chance to go...just wondering what was said


----------



## Hiawatha (Dec 6, 2005)

couldn't attend myself but heard it was mostly opposition to most of the proposed changes


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I attended the Dist. 7 mtg.

No news (decisions) for a few more weeks, as far as I know.


----------



## Hiawatha (Dec 6, 2005)

Meetings are smoke most of the time anyway. They usually do what they want. Public opinion at meetings is often ignored unless of course it agrees with them. Still wish I could have gone and got my fair share of griping in. My 2 week old hunting partner had other plans.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I raised enough hell for both of us, Hiawatha.

My first rodeo, though. I have no idea if my presence (or many of the other mostly detractors) made a difference, or not.

If I coul dpick and choose.....the deer seasons WOULD NOT change........crossbows would be allowed (just to prove the sky won't fall)....and you and I could hunt Sundays if we so CHOSE.

But what do I know?????


----------



## wtwilli (Nov 25, 2008)

JV NC said:


> I raised enough hell for both of us, Hiawatha.
> 
> My first rodeo, though. I have no idea if my presence (or many of the other mostly detractors) made a difference, or not.
> 
> ...


Was their a lot of support for Sunday hunting at the meeting. I read in North carolina sportman dnr said last year there was less than 50% approval among sportsman in nc


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

Its tough to say, I was at the district 8 meeting and it was a little over half that disapproved of Sunday hunting. Certain hunters do not want to give choice to fellow hunters. I believe in Choice for Sunday hunting.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*Urban Bow Season*

I wish there was an Urban Bow Season in my area, guess I should have attended and made the proposal. :angry:


----------



## Leaming (Jan 18, 2009)

Went to the meeting in New Bern(district 2) last night looked like 50/50 on Sunday hunting.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

I just hope the cancel the crossbows..People around here are too lazy to learn how to shoot a bow so i pretty much have the woods to my self in bow season...if they allow crossbows every jackarse in the county will go get one because all you have to do is pull a trigger...If it were up to me there wouldnt even be a rifle season!


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bcnut5 (Jan 20, 2009)

The govt always does whatever they want to. Hope they listened to the bowhunters. And let us hunt on Sunday!!


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*1c4:5*

The commission actually met tonight in Raleigh. We will all know tomorrow. By the way, you all could have voiced your opinions on the internet at the commissions website. If you are not a member of the NC Bowhunters Assoc. I urge you to join. They do a great job fighting for archery rights. Myself, I am opposed to Sunday hunting of any kind. Even the animals need a day of rest. Set your priorities, put God first. He has blessed us all. If we will redeem our time, we have plenty of time to do what we want. That includes work, family time, hobbies and hunt. Sunday hunting is not the answer.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Good post, preacher. Im not gonnna sunday hunt, but if it passes its no big deal to me. But Im against crossbows, unless you have to shoot one, ie. shoulder, arm problem, etc....


----------



## hillbillyboy (Feb 2, 2009)

i support Sunday hunting but maybe limiting deer hunting to bow only on Sunday. I go to church, but when I am in the woods, I feel closer to God than I do anywhere else. I feel that allowing Sunday hunting would greatly increase the number of young hunters because it gives them another day to hunt since most can only hunt on Saturdays. Legalizing cross bows is something I am not too sure about. It could pose new dangers for public land hunting, how about just allowing them on private land? That's my 2 cents for the day, ill go ahead and step down off my soap box now.


----------

